

Ask HN: What's the Google+ stack? - irahul

Is it GWT as with Wave? The back-end for video chat would most probably be Java or C++. And chat backend was already there.<p>What about the rest?
======
nostrademons
It is not GWT. It is very similar to the other JS-heavy Google Apps (GMail,
Docs, Buzz, etc.) I'm not sure how many details of those are public, so I'll
leave it at that.

Edit: Actually, apparently parts of the stack have been open-sourced:

<http://code.google.com/closure/>

<http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/>

<http://code.google.com/p/google-guice/>

~~~
steilpass
How do you know?

~~~
elq
I'm pretty sure nostrademons works for google...

~~~
JeremyS
At least for Google Closure they show where it is used:

<http://code.google.com/closure/library/>

Not sure about the other libs...

~~~
eneveu
For a list of the Google products that use GWT, there is this recent
discussion in the GWT Google Group:

[http://groups.google.com/group/google-web-
toolkit/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-web-
toolkit/browse_thread/thread/3238e4e72f5141bc)

------
steilpass
Well they seem to have borrowed something from Orkut: …notifiert-hangingget-
js.js var bf = "orkutFrame";

------
akuzi
I assume since no-one has mentioned Google+ in connection with Google App
Engine, that is not built on top of it.

Sure Google+ probably shares infrastructure with GAE, but you would think that
if Google were really serious about GAE they would use it for their own
external products. It sends a mixed message to the market when they tell app
developers to use a technology for mission critical apps that they are not
using themselves.

------
rkalla
I would be curious to know how much (and which parts) are Go powered as well.

~~~
alnayyir
Nothing public-facing. Next?

------
nreece
See <http://gigaom.com/video/google-hangouts-technology/> for details on
Hangouts (video chat).

------
phatbyte
Oh Cmon, we all know it's PHP and MySQL :P

------
saalweachter
Unfortunately, no one can be /told/ what The Google Stack is. You have to see
it for yourself.

~~~
endian
"Look, maybe you just suck at explaining." <http://xkcd.com/566/>

------
james4k
I would be thoroughly impressed if any of it is supported by Go.

------
paulpublic
Does anybody if and how developers can interact with G+? Is OpenSocial going
to be included?

------
ConceitedCode
I'm going to guess that it is largely written in Java and uses google's
typical stack of technologies (BigTable, GWT, etc), but I'm not sure if any
google engineers have let anyone know yet.

